

19 Year Old who Auctioned off 10% of Future Income Probably Doesn't Exist - johnjlocke
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/19/sarah-hanson-the-19-year-old-teen-who-auctioned-10-of-her-income-for-a-125k-startup-investment-may-not-exist/

======
salzig
[http://www.geekwire.com/2013/sarah-hanson-seattle-man-
confes...](http://www.geekwire.com/2013/sarah-hanson-seattle-man-confesses-
idiotic-plot-hoax-tech-press/)

